# I'm new here...



## TARphotography (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm new here, found this forum off of bettafish.com forum.

I love photography, it's my dream job. I'm still learning, but i got some skills. 

Here is my flickr...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terr3nce/


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


You have some really, really nice pictures on your flickr account! I can't wait to see more. They are just lovely!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes you do have some skills! Your pictures are lovely! 

Welcome!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

And hey! A fellow New Mexican! I live about an hour or so from Albuquerque. Just south of Grants.


----------



## TARphotography (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you guys! Hey thanks fellow new mexican! If there is ever a photography get together here you should go.


----------

